# Take away members ability to change names



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Personally I think this is being abused... and I should turn it back to the way it was when I would have to be written to have the name changed.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

I would have to agree, It makes the threads that much more confusing. Maybe if members really wanted a name change they could apply with the MAB For approvel and you guys could put it through? I don't think anyone should need to change their name all the same.

-Justin


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Y does it even matter?

how are people abusing there right?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Trillion said:


> Y does it even matter?
> 
> how are people abusing there right?


Changing all the time. Making them annoyingly long to scew the display of threads.... no continuity.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think it is being abused as well


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

trash that sh*t


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> trash that sh*t


werd... I never even fathomed it would be abused like this. Silly me.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i say back to old school.........PM you when a name change is wanted


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> trash that sh*t


werd... I never even fathomed it would be abused like this. Silly me.
[/quote]
I never knew we even had it, just thought we had an excessive amount of name changes this month.

Definitely take away the ability.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

I think it is kinda fun to Change my name until I have the one that i like.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Voted...
Dump the name change feature.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, get rid of it! It's getting confusing and really annoying. If anybody wants their name changed they can PM you to have it done.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

please wait one week before removing the feature. err as sadako would say... 7 days.....


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i want to get rid of it. thanks for making a poll and letting the people decide Mike.
wes


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

agreed









way too many name changes.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i want to get rid of it. thanks for making a poll and letting the people decide Mike.
> wes


No problem Wes. I was away for the site a week and was like what the hell happened! F this.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

for what reason should the names be changed? if some oen wants to do ti the should have to PM staff or board so they can makena desicon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont think I will be having the board decide. Members can change their names when they want... it just appears that the people who can do it, Me and GG, will be able to tell when someone is abusing it quite easily if we ahndel the changes ourselves.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

yea man please make it so it cant be changed every 7 days 
its getting hard to know who i hate and who i like


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

if you dump it, than how can I change my name back?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

--------RSM-------- said:


> if you dump it, than how can I change my name back?


PM xenon or GG asking them to and telling them what you want your name to be


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Definately get rid of it. Its very confusing the IMO makes the boards more of an annoyance then something that is enjoyable.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

agreed...and a board with ever changing reg names, is a board with very few regs.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm 100% against nick changing, I mean, come on, why can't people commit to a freaking nickname on an online forum??? take 5min while you register to pick one that youll be comfortable with, is that so hard? I always use the same nickname on basically every online forum I visit (unless it's already taken).


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i have no idea who is who anymore and people are making stupid names IMO and its becomming quite a circus in here now.

i mean if someone really really needs their name changed then so be it ask a mod or admin but this is getting out of hand


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll admit, I am 100% abusing this feature :laugh:









I dont really care either way, although a longer wait period between changed makes sense.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

well, we all know who the people are on here who are going to regret getting a tatoo...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah, get rid of it.. please. Or atleast make it harder to do.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, I'm sure you all realized I abused it to make a statement :laugh:

I guess a poll would have been another way to address it









Obviously I'm for the ability being stopped. Let's return to Boba, Dannyboy, acestro, etc. etc... Just dont stick me with this name









Sorry for my blunt-ness fellas!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> Well, I'm sure you all realized I abused it to make a statement :laugh:
> 
> I guess a poll would have been another way to address it
> 
> ...


who are you?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Well, I'm sure you all realized I abused it to make a statement :laugh:
> 
> I guess a poll would have been another way to address it
> 
> ...


who are you?
[/quote]








acestro. Are you serious?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah i didnt know who it was............... thats why i hate these change ur own name options i lose track of who is who because i dont remember everyones signatures and most people change their avatars often enough and i have to resort to looking at the name.......... but in ur case i didnt even recognize the picture or the name LOL


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, I have a habit of going to extremes to make a point :laugh: Seems like it worked pretty well!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wait who are you again? i forgot already


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Ive never changed mine I have a hard time reconizing the people thats been around a long time


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the funny thing is that if mike all the sudden changes it so you cant change ur own names people are gonna be stuck with some stupid new names



watermonst3rs said:


> Ive never changed mine I have a hard time reconizing the people thats been around a long time


i have a hard time recognizing myself when i make posts and scroll down after i have changed my avatar photo


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> wait who are you again? i forgot already


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> the funny thing is that if mike all the sudden changes it so you cant change ur own names people are gonna be stuck with some stupid new names
> 
> i have a hard time recognizing myself when i make posts and scroll down after i have changed my avatar photo


That too when people changed the avatars I forget who they are, I think Ive changed mine 3 times in over 2 years and I JUST changed it before I read this thread.

BTW it's Akihiro Gono's entrance for his Pride Bushido fight against Hector Lombard lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's a hilarious entrance for a fighter. Someday he'll have been hit enough where he cant quite move that smooth.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I've voted 'Yes'









At the moment I have the feeling that the ability to change members names is being abused and besides that, it is just to confusing


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Get rid of that... no need to constantly change your name... and it just gets confusing.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> if you dump it, than how can I change my name back?


PM xenon or GG asking them to and telling them what you want your name to be
[/quote]
I pm'd xenon, but no reply


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, i agree, that name changing shouldnt be abused, but what about character limit? or ability to just change once a year?

(Btw i just changed from Markosaur to Alexraptor, as thats what i otherwise always use on forums)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Take that right away!
I remember the days when everyone had to PM mike inorder to get their names changed.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Yes, get rid of it! It's getting confusing and really annoying. If anybody wants their name changed they can PM you to have it done.










, I agree we should have to pm the mods if we want to change, It gets really confusing when ppl change their name and avaitar at the same time.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Matty125 said:


> Yes, get rid of it! It's getting confusing and really annoying. If anybody wants their name changed they can PM you to have it done.


:nod: , I agree we should have to pm the mods if we want to change, It gets really confusing when ppl change their name and avaitar at the same time.
[/quote]


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

wayyyy too hard to know who is who anymore....def lock it up


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Even tho I changed my name a few months ago I say repeal the name change ability. I at least put somehing in my sig. in case anyone doesn't know who I am, but it can get pretty confusing keeping track of who is who.

That said I would prefer to keep my new name since it doesn't look like I'm going to be racing Honda's anymore


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

personally i cant stand it, most of the time you cant tell who the hells posting.. unless someone has a valid requirement for a name change it shouldnt be done


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Personally I think this is being abused... and I should turn it back to the way it was when I would have to be written to have the name changed.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

How can it be abused it if is being used as it is allowed per the system settings?
Calling it abuse is a little harsh. Even if it does make things a little confusing.

So yeah lets remove it or allow it less frequently.

But again if it is removed please return me to the previous me.

but you know my new name and avatar are freakin funny as hell.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i say keep it, but change instead of able to change in 7 day, make it 90 day or even longer...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I figured I'd change my name while I still had a chance. I went from Scrappydoo to Scrappy, people can still recognize me. But it's not like I changed it to LordBubba, and everyone's like "Who the hell is LordBubba, and why does he have so many posts?"

It wouldn't bother me so much if people posted thier original name in thier sig or something. But I don't recognize half the people who changed thier names.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i also think its being abused.

if they want to change it they should just PM xenon or someone with a reason


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Make a name, stick with it for a year. If after a year you don't like it, PM a mod to change it and then that's your name for life. That way you have a whole year to decide on how you want to be known to the board and it'll make for total continuity in following a members trends.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

id like to add that i think in the registration form it should ask you "would you like to keep this name"? and a little check box for yes or no.

and maybe a little note syaing if u click yes u will be knwon as ________

and maybe the only time u can change ur name is for spelling errors


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

IMO, I'd like to keep it the old fashion.. PM'ing the mods. As most have said, it can be abusive. Probelm members can use this to their advantage, by changing names every so often, to keep from getting caught by a moderator and facing their punishment. Also, for the ones who or havent been on the board for such a long while, it would be easier to know whos who and easily find that certain member they've been knowning for a long time.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hate it go back to ol skool


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This is all Jewelz fault....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> This is all Jewelz fault....


Who ?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i changed mine once! i had my reasons.... and trust me bobba it wasnt because of you! haha its because its time to play THE GAME


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

TheGame said:


> i changed mine once! i had my reasons.... and trust me bobba it wasnt because of you! haha its because its time to play THE GAME


come on now, brutusbuttcake was an awesome name


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yes it was!!^ hahaha not as cool as ------xr-------, that another star wars term?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i voted remove the ability stuff like that will always be abused


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

still no reply to my pm, that I sent to Xenon. does he even check those?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

alright so in the last month how many people changed there name

acestro
boba
gvrayman
blacksunshine
red belly jx
dannyboy
fido a little

etc

the name change movment of p-fury









com on more people change before it's to late


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I found "sparkles the wonderbunny" quite amusing, the rest are just annoying.
get rid!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> I found "sparkles the wonderbunny" quite amusing, the rest are just annoying.
> get rid!


Thanks man! showin some bunny love.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Sparkles the Wonder Bunny said:


> I found "sparkles the wonderbunny" quite amusing, the rest are just annoying.
> get rid!


Thanks man! showin some bunny love.









[/quote]


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Limit each member 1 name change during their tenure here. This is always what I did.

Pac


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i never changed it and i never will, joey'd is the man, and thats where it stands











----------XR---------- said:


> i changed mine once! i had my reasons.... and trust me bobba it wasnt because of you! haha its because its time to play THE GAME


come on now, brutusbuttcake was an awesome name








[/quote]
i think you should be allowed to change it back but to brutusasscake instaed..........:laugh:







how you been anyways


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think we need to dump this feature, just look at the lounge main page, with all these long names............ To bad its being abused, fun or not, we need to maintain some order here.

Just change it over Mike, these guys are gonna have to pm you or JEff to change them back...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ya acestro


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I ALREADY FUKIN PMED XENON. HE NEVER REPLIED, NOR DID HE CHANGE MY NAME BACK. UGHHH


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

rocker said:


> I ALREADY FUKIN PMED XENON. HE NEVER REPLIED, NOR DID HE CHANGE MY NAME BACK. UGHHH


Dude, relax. Do what I'm going to do. Wait a week, if any rules change before then... then get upset and PM someone else. Geez.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

I dont think anyone would mind if me and Ace had our names changed back by someone :laugh:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

stupid deformed margins 
:rasp:



--------RSM-------- said:


> I ALREADY FUKIN PMED XENON. HE NEVER REPLIED, NOR DID HE CHANGE MY NAME BACK. UGHHH


calm down and give it time man. Im sure hell get to it when he can


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

--------RSM-------- said:


> I ALREADY FUKIN PMED XENON. HE NEVER REPLIED, NOR DID HE CHANGE MY NAME BACK. UGHHH


dude chill. if your name is such a problem for you to live thru 7 whole days. why did you pick that in the first place. 
Look on the bright side. if you do wind up getting stuck with it, its better then getting stuck with "Sparkles the Wonder Bunny"

HAHHAHAH Only I can play off such a name and still be cool.









oh yeah whats with all the margin complaints? Are you guys using cell phones to surf the web? sheesh just up your resoloution. damn newbs lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CanuckFormerlyKnownAs~DannyBoy~ said:


> I dont think anyone would mind if me and Ace had our names changed back by someone :laugh:


actually.... yeah, I think I'm ready









Who is the bunny guy? Black Sunshine?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

well, with my current username, I cant do live chat. I guess the 7 days are almost up.







Im just angry because I pmed xenon, like 2 weeks ago, and he didn't reply. I keep trying to change my name back, but it says I am not authorized to use that feature


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ya whos bunny


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

take it away, here here


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i think danny should be forced to change his name back to the original


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

hurry xenon the stupid margins


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

rocker said:


> ya whos bunny


he was that blacksunshine guy.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ok take it away already lol


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree make the display names permanant..


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

I would like to see the names become permanent. It would keep people honest on this site. Face it , if you act like a jerk on this site. You would not be able to go and run and hide by creating a new identity.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

people are getting rediculus about this................. like cmon silence, what a moron


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> people are getting rediculus about this................. like cmon silence, what a moron


jeez, that was mean.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Fido The Great said:


> people are getting rediculus about this................. like cmon silence, what a moron


jeez, that was mean.








[/quote]

No Fido that wasn't mean, because he didn't mean rediculous...but rediculus.









Don't worry about Piranha Guy Dan...he got drunk with a woman and woke up the next morning realizing it was a man next to him. So he has been pissed all day feeling something up his @ss, just like in the 'Good Day Piranha-Fury' thread.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Steve Irwin Crocodile Hunter said:


> people are getting rediculus about this................. like cmon silence, what a moron


jeez, that was mean.








[/quote]

No Fido that wasn't mean, because he didn't mean rediculous...but rediculus.









Don't worry about Piranha Guy Dan...he got drunk with a woman and woke up the next morning realizing it was a man next to him. So he has been pissed all day feeling something up his @ss, just like in the 'Good Day Piranha-Fury' thread.
[/quote]
Before you correct someone maybe you should know the correct spelling yourself







:

ridiculous


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> people are getting rediculus about this................. like cmon silence, what a moron


jeez, that was mean.








[/quote]

No Fido that wasn't mean, because he didn't mean rediculous...but rediculus.









Don't worry about Piranha Guy Dan...he got drunk with a woman and woke up the next morning realizing it was a man next to him. So he has been pissed all day feeling something up his @ss, just like in the 'Good Day Piranha-Fury' thread.
[/quote]
Before you correct someone maybe you should know the correct spelling yourself







:

ridiculous
[/quote]

DAAAAMMMNNNNN! ridiculous yes! sh*t how did I type an E instead of an I...hmm, well you are right, sorry for my typing mistake.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I think that the ability to change names challenges the continuity of the site in the little time I have been coming here. Its hard enough to keep up when people start changing their pics. There are already quite a few people I remember from like two weeks ago that posted all the time. I am sure they are still posting, etc. I just have no clue who some of them are now. I voted though...so I guess this was pointless.

Tom


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Due to your votes, I have disabled this ability.... If you need your name changed back PM me or GG.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

HEY!! WAIT Today was my 7th day


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

^


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

rocker said:


> ^


What you laughin at? Sucka. the Sun has risen!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm still a dumbass.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ive never changed my name or avatar because whenever I have seen someone else do it, it is kind of annoying because it takes longer to realize who they are. When names and avatars change on a regular basis, its impossible to tell who is who and makes the board less fun to be on.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> I'm still a dumbass.










^


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm still -----XR------ WTF is that anyway?, mabey i'll change back to boba later.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> I'm still a dumbass.


....still waiting to not be a dumbass


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> I'm still a dumbass.


....still waiting to not be a dumbass








[/quote]

you may be waiting a while


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I'm still a dumbass.


....still waiting to not be a dumbass








[/quote]

you may be waiting a while








[/quote]

I know.... wait, we're still just talking about the name, right?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

----------XR---------- said:


> I'm still -----XR------ WTF is that anyway?, mabey i'll change back to boba later.


What is ---XR--- anyway your initials? should just leave it at that. bettr then boba anyways.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Y does it even matter?
> 
> how are people abusing there right?


Changing all the time. Making them annoyingly long to scew the display of threads.... no continuity.
[/quote]
I didnt really notice people changing there name till this topic was brought up!

how ever i feel ya.

i think they should be able to but limited to how many times they can do it, and stuff like that, and if they are ever put in the time out room ii dont think they should ever be allowed to change there name at all! after the occuerence!


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

yea ya should be able 2 change ur name untill u find aname that u like,i mean i dont mind the name i have now but i mite want 2 change it sometime in the future, and i think i should be able 2.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i think its too damn confusing...the name you get is the name you should stay with whether you like it or not since you're the one who picked it in the first place.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm proud of my username and don't plan on changing it. Even though some folks have been chaning their IDs, as long as their avatars stay the same it really doesn't make a difference. I usually just go by avatars and sigs anyways.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

PiranhaAttack said:


> yea ya should be able 2 change ur name untill u find aname that u like,i mean i dont mind the name i have now but i mite want 2 change it sometime in the future, and i think i should be able 2.


You'd still have the ability to do so, just not on a whim as has been done recently!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm no longer a dumbass... at least not by name


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Personally I feel there should not be name changes.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

and if under some rare circumstance you do change your name, you should have to wear both tags in your sig... NAME formerly known as: OLD NAME
who would wanna change their name anyways?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Why did you drag this up CK?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

talk about thread from the dead


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

~ya but what if I start going to church I might wanna change mine someday


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> I'm no longer a dumbass... at least not by name


hahaha

anyway i didnt even kno we could change our names im gonna go try to put d lovely d to mine...if i can find out how to...lol

ok was just trying to find out how, but i couldnt, can i change mine still?? not the whole name just to add a letter (D), how can i do that??


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I believe you have to PM Xenon or GG to git'r done..


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

If it was done away with would we have our original names or the ones we currently have?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The ones you currently have.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I say yes. It gets to confusing sometimes when people are always changing their names.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

no need to bump this up


----------

